# Wie benutze ich VB PictureBox in VBA/Excel ?



## MB1024 (25. Juli 2005)

Für eine spezielle Visualisierung brauche ich in meinem Spreadsheet
ein Control, in das ich mit low-level Grafik reinzeichnen kann.

In der VB6 Doku word dafür das PictureBox-Control angegeben
und das scheint die benörigten Methoden und Attribute zu haben.

NUR!! Wie bekomme ich das in Excel?

In der Excel Control-Palette unter 'other controls'
finde ich hunderte von Controls, aber nicht das PictureBox Control. :-(

In VB6 daneben ist es aber da.
Wie sag' ich's meinem VBA/Excel 

Oder gibt es ein anderes Control für Grafik, das ihr empfehlen könnt?

Herzlichen Dank,
MB1024


----------

